# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met Marcel van Mosselveld

## nooitmeerroken

Hallo allemaal beste stoppers en gestopten.

Ik wilde jullie even laten weten dat ik een tijdje geleden met roken ben gestopt met het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' van Marcel van Mosselveld.
Als jullie moeite hebben met stoppen of gestopt blijven, zou ik jullie graag een goede tip geven om dit boekje ook eens te lezen. Je zult zien dat je met het grootste gemak kunt stoppen en nooit behoefte meer hebt om nog eens een giftige peuk in je mond te steken.  :Smile:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Kzie nu pas dat er ook een website van dit boekje is, de url is www.stoppendoejezo.nl.

Veel succes allemaal en fijne paasdagen!

Groetjes weer.

----------


## Shaggie

Heb een tijdje geleden ook dat boekje gekocht. Ik heb het twee keer gelezen en ben nu wonder boven wonder ook gestopt met roken. Ik ben de laatste tijd op internet gaan zoeken naar mensen die ook gestopt zijn met het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld en kwam toen op deze leuke site. Had eigenlijk nooit gedacht dat ik door middel van een boek van het roken zou kunnen komen maar zoals ik er nu tegen aankijk is er eigenlijk geen andere manier waarbij je zo gemakkelijk en voor altijd van die klereverslaving afkomt! Al die methodes met Champix, laser of pleisters zijn alleen verzonnen om er een hele boel geld aan te verdienen. En de meeste die daar mee stoppen roken binnen de kortste keer weer omdat ze hun geestelijke verslaving niet hebben overwonnen.
Als je echt wilt stopppen met roken dan zal ik zeker het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' aanraden. het heeft mij in ieder geval geholpen om te zijn wie ik nu ben, een vrij mens zonder belachelijke rookverslaving waar je totaal niets aan hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb het boekje zojuist besteld!  :Wink: 
Hopelijk helpt het mijn vriend en mij van onze énorm dure verslaving af  :Smile:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Agnes, ik hoop dat jij en je vriend (mits hij echt wil, je moet namelijk zelf heel erg gemotiveerd zijn) kunnen stoppen met de nutteloze rookverslaving. Zie het boekje niet als een wondermiddel maar als een leermiddel om te begrijpen waarom je eigenlijk rookt en hoe je daar op een eenvoudige manier mee kunt stoppen. Echt waar, je zult zien dat je met de juiste *motivatie* en *concentratie* een gelukkige niet-roker wordt! Stel je zelf helemaal open voor de verandering en zorg dat je achter je *besluit* blijft staan. Er is namelijk maar een juiste keuze, en dat is voorgoed stoppen met deze levensbedreigende verslaving. Het is tenslotte niets meer dan een langzame zelfmoordpoging, die je ook nog eens bergen geld kost!

Heel veel succes.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Agnes, hier nog even een recensie van het boekje welke ik op internet heb gevonden. Dit zegt eigenlijk alles over dat boekje. Vooral de zin "Er is eigenlijk nog maar één alternatief na het lezen van het boekje, en dat is stoppen!"

*Die ene sigaret bestaat echt niet, het is een ketting van sigaretten die alsmaar langer wordt, het is tijd om deze ketting voorgoed te verbreken!”
In een van de eerste hoofdstukken van het boek “Stoppen doe je zo” staat bovenstaande zin dikgedrukt. Het is niet voor niets, want dit is de boodschap van dit boek. Rokers houden zichzelf voor de gek en worden misbruikt door de tabaksindustrie die aan hun verslaving miljarden verdient. Tijdens het lezen van dit boek vind ik het bijna jammer dat ik niet rook, omdat ik als lezer gewoon zin krijg om te stoppen. Bijna alle vooroordelen rondom het stoppen met roken worden door de schrijver ontrafeld en hij legt uit hoe eenvoudig het eigenlijk is om een laatste sigaret op te steken.
Het boek is in een handzaam formaat uitgegeven, zodat de lezer het gemakkelijk onder handbereik kan houden. De schrijver weet op een simpele wijze aan de lezer uit te leggen waarom hij of zij rookt. Tijdens het lezen van dit boek wordt alsmaar duidelijker hoe vreemd en slecht deze verslaving feitelijk is. Stoppen met roken is eigenlijk nog het enige alternatief.*

----------


## nooitmeerroken

En hier nog een recensie, deze staat op de site van het boekje.

*Recensie NBD Biblion.

Volgens de auteur zit de kern van het stoppen met roken in het begrijpen van wat roken eigenlijk is. En als je beseft waarom je rookt en hoe het komt dat je blijft roken is het geen enkel probleem meer om te stoppen. Om dat besef bij te brengen vertelt hij in eenvoudige taal over zijn ervaringen. Hoe hij na vele stoppogingen tot het inzicht kwam dat een sigaret eigenlijk niets doet, maar de nicotine wel, eigenlijk een zenuwgif, dat ook toegepast wordt als insecticide. Andere therapieën (stoppen op wilskracht, lasertherapie etc.) worden kort behandeld. Maar, zegt de auteur, pas als de knop in je hoofd is omgedraaid en je echt wilt stoppen zal het je lukken. Op stoprokenblog.nl/forum/t/617_marcel-van-mosselveld/ vind je verhalen van mensen die ervaringen hebben met dit boek en het vergelijken met bijvoorbeeld het boek van Carr, ‘Stoppen met roken’ (1992)*, dat wat ingewikkelder is. Dit boekje is eenvoudiger en daarom voor iedereen begrijpelijk. – Drs. Alice Rusch*

----------


## Russel

Heel mooi opgezocht 'Nooitmeerroken' vooral de eerste recensie beschrijft precies het boekje. Omdat het zo eenvoudig is en fijn om te lezen kun je met dit boekje zo gemakkelijk stoppen met roken. Ik hoop dat veel mensen,die echt willen stoppen,de weg naar dit boekje zullen vinden.

Groetjes.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Inderdaad dat hoop ik ook. Tis vaak met rokers die willen stoppen zo dat ze er eigenlijk geen moeite voor willen doen. Vaak willen ze met een pilletje, laserbehandeling of pleister stoppen. Je hoort zo vaak dat die mensen na een tijdje weer roken omdat ze het belangrijkste gedeelte van de verslaving niet hebben overwonnen. Ze missen de sigaret op het moment dat ze stoppen. Ze denken dus nog steeds dat de sigaret iets voor hun doet en missen hun zogenaamde steun en toeverlaat. Daarom hoop ik ook dat veel mensen het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld zullen lezen zodat ze kunnen leren dat roken werkelijk niets voor hen doet. Dat het één grote verslavingsstrategie is die intact wordt gehouden door de tabaksindustrie en de overheid.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga het dit weekeind lezen ... hopelijk heb ik er de energie voor; anders lees ik het komende week! Ik gebruik nu wél al 2 weken de Finitar sigaretten-filters ... als je ziet wat voor troep er in die filter komt rook je meteen al minder  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Agnes, minder roken is niet de ideale manier om voorgoed te stoppen. Dat werkt zelfs averechts doordat iedere sigaret die je dan nog rookt een grotere waarde krijgt, omdat je een langere tussentijdse onthouding hebt. Lees het boekje rustig en aandachtig en zie het echt als een leerproces. Je zult zien dat je voorgoed met de verschrikkelijke en nutteloze rookverslaving zal stoppen.

Succes

----------


## saba

Ik heb het boek net besteld , bedankt!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Heel goed Saba, ik hoop dat jij ook een tevreden niet rookster zal worden. Stel je zelf helemaal open voor de verandering en voor de vrijheid die jij zal ervaren. Ik ben nog steeds zo blij dat ik het boekje heb gelezen en mezelf bevrijd heb van de rookverslaving en geniet dubbel en dwars van iedere dag zonder die ziekmakende sigaretten. Lees het boekje aandachtig en sta er voor open, dan zul je zien dat je echt kunt stoppen zonder terug te verlangen naar de slechte periode toen je dag in dag uit die sigaretten moest opsteken. Ik weet niet of je ooit Allen Carr hebt gelezen of al andere methoden hebt uitgeprobeert. Dit boekje is een beetje te vergelijken met dat van Allen Carr, alleen is dit boekje (voor de meeste die het hebben gelezen) veel makkelijker te begrijpen en plezieriger om te lezen. Heel veel succes.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik denk dat dit boek mensen helpt om te stoppen met roken, als het niet op eigen kracht lukt  :Smile: 

Ikzelf zou nooit dit boek lezen of kopen, ik ben ooit op eigen kracht gestopt, dus als ik mij er klaar voor voel probeer ik het gewoon nogmaals  :Wink:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Tjonge jonge wat een slimme opmerking!!! Sorry hoor, maar daar zakt mijn broek echt van af! Het is ieder zijn eigen keuze en beslissing hoe te stoppen. Maar als je nu zegt dat je het op eigen kracht gaat doen en geen boek nodig hebt zou het wel fijn zijn dat je dan ook echt gestopt was. Maar goed probeer het gewoon nog een aantal keer en hou jezelf maar lekker voor de gek, neeeeeee je moet vooral geen boek lezen!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo Agnes, ik was nieuwsgierig of jij het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' nu al hebt gelezen. Je hebt je niet meer laten horen namelijk. En Saba, hoe is het met jou. Ik ben nog steeds gelukkig dat ik ben gestopt. Voel me geweldig en probeer zoveel mogelijk rokers ook aan te sporen om het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld te laten lezen. Misschien komt er ooit wel een rookvrije samenleving op deze manier.......

Groetjes weer.

----------


## dotito

Ik ben bijna 3 jaar geleden gestopt met roken met het boek stoppen via de Allen Carr methode.

Moet zeggen dat boek heeft me zo geïnspireerd heeft en gebrainwashed dat ik van mezelf echt verschoten ben dan ik kon stoppen. Met dit boek mag je(moet je eigenlijk)gewoon verder roken tot je het boek hebt uitgelezen. Ik vind persoonlijk een echte aanrader. 

Had eerst jaren geleden zijn eerste boek gekocht, maar toen was ik er nog niet klaar voor. En daarna heb ik het boek gekocht, maar dan speciaal voor vrouwen. En dat heeft me enorm geboeid.

Ben zo blij dat ik nu een niet roker ben, maar moet wel zeggen dat ik het niet makkelijk vond in begin om te stoppen. Maar waar een wil is is een weg  :Smile:   :Wink: 
Nu kan ik met die centjes die ik uitspaar leuke kleertjes kopen  :Big Grin: 

Weet je als je beiden rookt en je koopt ze vind ik roken een heel duur grapje hoor. Ik samen met mijn man rookte voor +- een 300 euro per maand das toch niet niets hé  :Wink:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo Dotito, het boek van Allen Carr, had ik al eens gelezen maar ben daar helaas niet mee gstopt. Het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld is eigenlijk precies dezelfde manier maar dan (voor mij althans) veel makkelijker en begrijpbaarder geschreven. Het is alsof de schrijver je meeneemt op het pad naar een rookvrij leven. Je voelt en begrijpt dat hij zelf ook ooit moeite had met het nietroken en dan opeens inzicht kreeg hoe te stoppen. Met het boekje van van Mosselveld rook je ook gewoon door tijdens het lezen, maar je merkt opeens dat je er een afkeer van krijgt en gewoon *niet meer wil* roken. Het is of je uit een nachtmerrie ontwaakt. Ook het gedicht over die vicieuze cirkel achterin het boekje vond ik zeer passend.

Jij hebt het over geld uitsparen, maar zo zie ik het dus niet. Oke je houdt meer geld over, maar er is geen andere optie als je het goed bekijkt. Want wie gaat nu zijn geld uitgeven aan een giftig middel als tabak en jezelf vrijwillig om zeep helpen.......

----------


## sietske763

> Tjonge jonge wat een slimme opmerking!!! Sorry hoor, maar daar zakt mijn broek echt van af! Het is ieder zijn eigen keuze en beslissing hoe te stoppen. Maar als je nu zegt dat je het op eigen kracht gaat doen en geen boek nodig hebt zou het wel fijn zijn dat je dan ook echt gestopt was. Maar goed probeer het gewoon nog een aantal keer en hou jezelf maar lekker voor de gek, neeeeeee je moet vooral geen boek lezen!


nou nou................beetje respect graag voor luuss,
en voor mij..........
ik rook ook en wil nog niet stoppen en dat is mijn keus en daar hoef jij niet zo
lelijk op te reageren, echt iets voor sommige ex rokers.
als ik eraan toe ben om te stoppen, zal ik het boekje bestellen.

----------


## saba

> Hallo Agnes, ik was nieuwsgierig of jij het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' nu al hebt gelezen. Je hebt je niet meer laten horen namelijk. En Saba, hoe is het met jou. Ik ben nog steeds gelukkig dat ik ben gestopt. Voel me geweldig en probeer zoveel mogelijk rokers ook aan te sporen om het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld te laten lezen. Misschien komt er ooit wel een rookvrije samenleving op deze manier.......
> 
> Groetjes weer.


Hoi,
boek besteld op 18/06/2011 en pas gekregen op 01/07/2011
Voor ik het boek besteld had was ik begonnen met pleisters. Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat deze pleisters mij wel geholpen hebben. Ik ben ziek geworden op 16/06/2011, ik dacht een gewoon griepje maar helaas ben ik in het ziekenhuis beland voor een 5-tal dagen.
De dag dat ik ziek geworden ben had ik 1 sigaretje gerookt en daarna niets meer.
Toen ik terug thuis was van het ziekenhuis had ik het wel effe moeilijk om geen sigaret meer te roken .Ik verlangde naar het boek die ik besteld had.
Nog even op de tanden bijten en ja daar zat hij in de brievenbus.
De dag erna heb ik hem in 1x uitgelezen en ik moet zeggen ....... het werkt!!!!!
Ik was toen al 2 weken gestopt, maar nog niet in men hoofd. Na het lezen besefte ik dat een sigaret niets maar ook niets meer betekend voor mij. Zoals het in het boek beschreven staat: het is het mooiste geschenk dat je aan uw lichaam kan geven "stop met roken"
En hou er altijd rekening mee dat je al is het maar een trekje van die smerige sigaret de poorten weer wijd open staan voor de verslaving!!!!
Ik ben een zeeeeeer gelukkige niet-roker!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

> Hallo Agnes, ik was nieuwsgierig of jij het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' nu al hebt gelezen. Je hebt je niet meer laten horen namelijk. En Saba, hoe is het met jou. Ik ben nog steeds gelukkig dat ik ben gestopt. Voel me geweldig en probeer zoveel mogelijk rokers ook aan te sporen om het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld te laten lezen. Misschien komt er ooit wel een rookvrije samenleving op deze manier.......
> 
> Groetjes weer.


Ik heb het boek nog niet gelezen, maar hoop het zo snel mogelijk te kunnen doen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@nooitmeerroken

Kijk ik vind dat persoonlijk een heel goed boek het boek Marcel van Mosselveld zal ook wel een goed boek zijn persoonlijk ken ik het niet, maar bij mij heeft de Allen Carr methode zeer goed geholpen. Als je het boek goed hebt gelezen komt het allemaal op zelfde neer. Iedere auteur maakt reclame voor zijn eigen boek. Uiteindelijk maakt het allemaal niet uit op welke manier je stopt, ten eerste moet het moment er zijn om te stoppen. En ten tweede moet je de wil hebben, en doorzettingsvermogen. En uiteindelijk zit het allemaal tussen u twee oren.

Wat betreft dat geld uitsparen vind ik persoonlijk toch wel een motivatie om te stoppen. Ga heel eerlijk zijn financieel heb ik het niet meer zo breed als vroeger door mijn arbeidsongeschiktheid dan vind ik 300 euro per maand toch veel, dat is 3600 euro per jaar dat is toch heel veel geld hé!

In eerste plaats heb ik het gedaan voor mijn gezondheid en niet om het geld. Ik heb jaren heel veel last gehad van zware migraine en een hoge bloeddruk zodat ik bijna niet meer kon roken. Mijn gezondheid liet dat niet meer toe om te roken vandaar. 

En wat betreft voor de mensen die nog wel roken, wie zijn wij om daarop iets op te zeggen. We zijn toch zelf rokers geweest.....


Grtjs Do

----------


## nooitmeerroken

> Hoi,
> boek besteld op 18/06/2011 en pas gekregen op 01/07/2011
> Voor ik het boek besteld had was ik begonnen met pleisters. Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat deze pleisters mij wel geholpen hebben. Ik ben ziek geworden op 16/06/2011, ik dacht een gewoon griepje maar helaas ben ik in het ziekenhuis beland voor een 5-tal dagen.
> De dag dat ik ziek geworden ben had ik 1 sigaretje gerookt en daarna niets meer.
> Toen ik terug thuis was van het ziekenhuis had ik het wel effe moeilijk om geen sigaret meer te roken .Ik verlangde naar het boek die ik besteld had.
> Nog even op de tanden bijten en ja daar zat hij in de brievenbus.
> De dag erna heb ik hem in 1x uitgelezen en ik moet zeggen ....... het werkt!!!!!
> Ik was toen al 2 weken gestopt, maar nog niet in men hoofd. Na het lezen besefte ik dat een sigaret niets maar ook niets meer betekend voor mij. Zoals het in het boek beschreven staat: het is het mooiste geschenk dat je aan uw lichaam kan geven "stop met roken"
> En hou er altijd rekening mee dat je al is het maar een trekje van die smerige sigaret de poorten weer wijd open staan voor de verslaving!!!!
> Ik ben een zeeeeeer gelukkige niet-roker!!!!


WAUW wat supergoed. Ik ben echt heeeeeel blij voor jou dat het je is gelukt. Geloof me, het wordt echt alleen maar fijner en beter. En geloof inderdaad niet in dat ene trekje want dat brengt jou weer terug naar de ellende van dag in dag uit MOETEN roken zonder ook maar 1 voordeel. Ik vind het echt supergoed van je, ga zo door en besef dat een leven _zonder_ sigaret 1000 keer mooier is dan _met_!!!!!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Saba, jij hebt idd wel erg lang moeten wachten op het boekje, mag ik vragen in welke streek dat jij woont?

Groetjes

----------


## Shaggie

Hoi iedereen, hier nog steeds een blije niet roker. Ik ben blij om te zien dat er steeds meer mensen zijn die net als mij door middel van 'Stoppen doe je zo' van het roken af zijn gekomen. Ik voel mezelf vrij en onafhankelijk sinds ik niet meer hoef te roken. Zoals ik er nu tegen aan kijk ben ik toch wel heel dom geweest om zo lang te roken. Mensen die met een of andere longaandoening zijn geboren verklaren je eigenlijk stapelgek. Je bent je gezonde longen aan het kapotmaken met een zwaar gif en je moet er nog voor betalen ook!!!

----------


## saba

> Saba, jij hebt idd wel erg lang moeten wachten op het boekje, mag ik vragen in welke streek dat jij woont?
> 
> Groetjes


Hey,
Ik ben woonachtig op de grens van Oost-West Vlaanderen .
Tot op vandaag heb ik nog steeds geen sigaret aangeraakt. Ik heb nl. ook astma dan in een lichte vorm. Als ik nog rookte had ik altijd een puffer bij me , erg he een pakje sigaretten met een puffer ernaast. Nu mag ik mijn puffer op mijn nachtkastje laten liggen en heb het de hele dag niet meer nodig, zelfs s'nachts kom ik niet meer wakker om te puffen . Voor mij zijn dat 2 vliegen in éne slag! Geen geld meer uitgeven aan stinkstokken en geen geld meer voor mijn puffers ! Ik kan nu eindelijk mij voledig laten gaan in het lachen, ja lachen ik moest mij altijd wat inhouden want anders had ik geen adem meer.
Mijn man rookt, dochter en zoon ook.
Ik moet zeggen sommige dagen zijn natuurlijk moeilijker dan andere , maar toch blijf ik het vol houden. Mijn man heeft mij belooft een poging te doen na het groot verlof. Ik verplicht hem tot niets maar hoop het stilletjes wel dat hij het ook probeert. In ieder geval zie ik toch een kleine jarloerse blik van mijn man omdat hij het nooit geloofde dat ik het zou volhouden. Ik ben er trots op!!!!
Ik bedank zeker de forum en de mensen die mij steunen, zonder jullie weet ik niet of ik het zou gehaald hebben.

----------


## dotito

@Saba,

Bij deze een dikke proficiat van mij, zou zeggen doe zo verder en volhouden hé!

Natuurlijk heb je van die dagen dat het minder gaat, maar dat is normaal hoor, heb dat ook gehad. Als je echt wilt stoppen kom je er wel.

Veel succes nog!

Do

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hey Saba GEWELDIG meid. Een klein puntje nog, probeer het stoppen alstublieft niet te zien als iets *volhouden.* Er valt, zoals de rode draad in het boekje zegt, niets *vol* *te houden!!* De meeste mensen die het proberen VOL te houden zijn als het ware aan het overleven. Weet dat jij het slechte rookleven achter de rug hebt en het goede nietrokers leven bent begonnen op het moment dat je die laatste peuk rookte!! Zoals het boekje zegt, een leven zonder sigaretten hoef je niet vol te houden, dat is fantastisch om te leven!!

Groetjes weer.

----------


## Russel

Heel grappig, ik heb stoppen met roken ook altijd gezien als 'moeten volhouden'. En inderdaad dat is nou precies wat je dus niet moet doen! Eigenlijk vreemd dat iedereen vraagt of je het wel kan volhouden wanneer je gestopt bent, maar ja dat kun je die mensen ook niet kwalijk nemen natuurlijk. Ik ben ook blij om te zien dat er veel mensen stoppen met het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld. Vaak zie je ook dat deze mensen al van alles hebben geprobeert maar pas zijn gestopt toen ze dat boekje lazen! Zal toch wel heel slim en doordacht zijn geschreven vermoed ik. Het lijkt heel gemakkelijk en daardoor is het natuurlijk allemaal goed te begrijpen en diep van binnen gebeurt er dus echt iets bij de lezer/roker. Je bent er echt klaar mee als je het boekje uit hebt. De motivatie moet natuurlijk wel aanwezig zijn, het is geen wondermiddel maar een hulpmiddel.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Mooi dat je er ook zo over denkt russel. Tis inderdaad geen kwestie van volhouden maar lekker leven zonder ziekmakende peuken. En nooit meer in die valkuil vallen! die tabaksfabrikanten en regeringen met hun tax lachen zich kapot! Ten koste van onze gezondheid!!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo beste stoppers, gestopten en toekomstige stoppers. Hier weer even een update van mij. Voel me nog steeds geweldig en ben natuurlijk heel blij dat ik niet meer hoef te roken.
Wat ik jammer vind is dat er door zo weinig mensen wordt geschreven op de site, en dan natuurlijk vooral een reactie op mijn post ha haha. Daarom zou ik bij deze de mensen die de site bezoeken aan willen sporen om ook eens hun ervaring op te schrijven. Dus als je wilt stoppen of pas bent gestopt met roken, laat eens wat weten alstublieft. Ik zie op internet wel dat het boekje, wat mij van mijn verslaving heeft afgeholpen, steeds populairder wordt en dat veel mensen ermee van hun rookverslaving af zijn geholpen. Ik hoop dat ik daar op een positieve manier aan heb bijgedragen.

Groetjes weer en tot de volgende keer.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik ben ook gestopt met roken, inmiddels al meer dan 25 jaar geleden.
Gewoon van de ene dag na de andere, nadat ik een week lang alleen op mijn werk niet had gerookt omdat ik solidair was met een collega die MOEST stoppen van de dokter.
Elke ochtend zat ik af te kicken, en elke avond rookte ik me ziek.
Toen gingen mijn ogen open, hoe afhankelijk ik was van die stomme dingen, en hoe beu ik dat eigenlijk was.

Ik vind het fijn voor de mensen die met het boekje ineens wel kunnen stoppen, maar het zit niet in dat boekje, maar in jezelf.
Roken is een verslaving, en een verslaving overwinnen kan je alleen als je beseft:

1: dat je inderdaad verslaafd bent, dat je er niet buiten kunt
2: dat een verslaving je niets oplevert en heel veel kost
3: dat je dus letterlijk een SLAAF bent van je verslaving
4: dat je er echt met heel je hart VRIJ van wilt zijn, ook als dat betekent dat je je niet meer achter je verslaving kunt verschuilen.

Als dat boekje je helpt om dat punt te bereiken doet het zijn werk, en is het dus een goed hulpmiddel om tot dat besef en die overtuiging te komen, maar de enige weg uit een verslaving, ongeacht welke verslaving, is je eigen innerlijke overtuiging dat je eigenlijk hartstikke gek bent om dit te willen gebruiken, of het eigenlijk wel best zo te vinden, ondanks dat je weet dat het eigenlijk niet goed voor je is.

Maar om dat boekje nu als alleen zaligmakend te bestempelen vind ik te ver gaan.

Roken is ook wel degelijk een lichamelijke verslaving, het doet iets met je noradrenaline- dopamine- en serotonineniveaus, en het heeft ook invloed op je spijsvertering, je moet je dus wel instellen op een andere werking van bepaalde functies in je lichaam (en ja, je geest is ook gewoon een deel van je lichaam, wat wij geestelijke verslaving noemen is ook gewoon een biochemisch proces).

Een positieve instelling tegenover het stoppen, een werkelijke wil om te stoppen, geeft je al een 'boost' in de goede richting, wat betreft de neurotransmitterniveaus, en dat is de basis waarop je voortbouwt.

Dus het maakt niet uit of je die overtuiging en wilskracht uit dat boekje put of ergens anders uit, zolang het maar WERKT.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat bijvoorbeeld een vrouw die zwanger wil worden en haar kind niet wil vergiftigen daaruit die wilskracht zou kunnen putten. 

Maar het is heel goed dat er een boekje is waaruit zoveel mensen die kracht kunnen putten om er echt een punt achter te zetten. Want het is een grote en moeilijke beslissing in je leven, die je leven flink verandert.
In positieve zin, ik weet nog zo goed dat ik voor het eerst met de trap naar de 6e verdieping ging en LUCHT had.
En dat ik ineens heel intens alle bloemen rook, en het natte gras na een regenbui.
De geur van de lucht na een onweer was ineens zo herkenbaar fris.....
En mijn eten smaakte zoveel lekkerder.

Kortom, mijn longen en mijn neus en smaak vierden elke dag een feestje.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Die 4 punten die jij aan haald zijn nu juist *de* belangrijke punten die je leert in het boekje. En die vrouw die zwanger is kan natuurlijk bang zijn om het kind te vergiftigen maar zal, als ze tevreden en voorgoed wil stoppen ook moeten gaan leren en inzien dat het slechts een nutteloze verslaving is die in principe niets anders doet dan je afhankelijk maken en houden. Ik weet ook dat er een aantal hormonale processen meedragen aan het gevoel van de rookverslaving maar ik denk dat juist die materie voor de meeste mensen te moeilijk is. In het boekje van van Mosselveld gaat het vooral over de nutteloosheid van het roken en over de doortraptheid van de fabrikanten. Je gaat echt inzien hoe stom je eigenlijk bezig bent door te kiezen voor een langzame zelfdoding die je zelf bekostigd!

Ik weet natuurlijk ook wel dat het boekje geen wondermiddel is. Het is voor heel veel mensen wel een heel goed hulpmiddel waar al veel rokers hun rookverslaving mee hebben overwonnen

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het boekje gelezen en moet zeggen; het is een zéér goede motivatie om te stoppen!
Ik ben blij dat ik het gekocht heb en na het nogmaals gelezen te hebben (en vriendlief ook!) gaan we stoppen!!

----------


## MissMolly

Haha, ik heb dus eigenlijk 25 jaar geleden een kans gemist door toen zelf geen boekje te schrijven over mijn inzichten en motivaties om te stoppen.

Mijn grootste ontdekking was eigenlijk dat ik mezelf wijsmaakte dat ik het lekker vond, terwijl ik ook de mogelijkheid om mezelf een houding te geven lekker vond, en toch ook de structuur die de regelmatige rookpauzes me gaven.

Nog zolang tot ik ga roken, dit moet nog af voor ik ga roken, dat soort dingen.
Het verdeelde de (werk)dag zo mooi in hapklare brokken.

En jezelf een houding geven is ook echt wel een issue. Niet voor niets staan op recepties mensen liefst met een glas en een sigaret... dan sta je niet zo ongelukkig te schutteren met je handen......

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Heel veel succes lieverd..... :Wink: weet zeker dat jij dat kan.

----------


## MissMolly

Als je beseft waarvoor je het doet, is het goed te doen.

Nog een tip die mij heel goed geholpen heeft:
Houd je handen bezig op de momenten dat je anders een sigaret zou nemen.

Ik ging breien zodra ik de behoefte aan een sigaret op voelde komen. Dan moest ik van mezelf 10 pennen breien, en daarna mocht ik die sigaret. Vaak was na 10 pennen de behoefte voldoende gezakt, en zo niet, dan deed ik er NOG 10.

Op die manier kwam ik de moeilijke momenten door, en na een week had ik een trui plus sjaal af, en had ik geen breiwerkje meer nodig om er af te kunnen blijven.

Ik heb nog wel maandenlang sigaretten in huis gehad, want juist de paniek dat ik niet meer KON roken als ik het echt niet meer uithield, versterkte de behoefte.

Het feit dat ik in geval van nood zo een sigaret kon pakken, maakte voor mij dat ik het steeds weer uit kon stellen. Ik zei steeds tegen mezelf dat ik nog wel eventjes zonder kon, dus dat ik NU nog niet weer ging roken. Pas als ik het ECHT niet uithield zou ik er een pakken.
En dat moment kwam nooit, omdat ik het domweg WEER even uitstelde, totdat de behoefte weer zakte.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Miss Molly, 'you can do it the hard way are the easy way'. Jij heb t toch, misschien door op dat moment onwetendheid gekozen voor 'the hard way'. Echt waar, na het lezen van dat boekje heb je juist geen behoefte meer en begrijp je hoe het zit. Ik zie aan jou post dat toen jij stopte je het gevoel had dat je op dat moment verder moest leven zonder je trouwe vriend (de sigaret). Door het inzicht dat Marcel van Mosselveld je geeft ga je, wanneer je stopt, juist de betere tijd tegemoet. Wanneer je stopt laat je de slechte tijd van verslaving, stank, ongezondheid, constante drang en constante ontwenningsverschijnselen achter je. Je kiest bewust voor dat fijnere leven zonder langzame zelfdoding. Echt waar, het leven zonder sigaret is zoveel mooier dan het leven met de nutteloze sigaret.

Ik ben blij dat ik eraf ben en totaal geen behoefte meer heb om te roken, ik zal wel gek zijn om nog eens zo'n smerige kankerstok in mijn mond te steken.
Telkens als ik op internet weer iemand tegenkom die door 'Stoppen doe je zo' is gestopt krijg ik een heel goed gevoel en hoop ik dat dat mede komt door het opschrijven van al die ervaringen van mensen die ook op de 'easy way' zijn gestopt.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

> Ik heb het boekje gelezen en moet zeggen; het is een zéér goede motivatie om te stoppen!
> Ik ben blij dat ik het gekocht heb en na het nogmaals gelezen te hebben (en vriendlief ook!) gaan we stoppen!!


Agnes, ga er voor de volle 100% voor. Er is geen andere keuze!! Als jij het boekje met volle aandacht gelezen hebt zul je stoppen.

Heel veel succes en help anderen ook stoppen op de meest gemakkelijke manier die er is, jij weet nu hoe het zit en kunt ook andere adviseren en helpen!!  :Smile:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Jammer dat we zo weinig van Agnes horen!

----------


## Russel

Dag beste mensen, ik was laatst een weekendje in Brussel en zag dat ze dat boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld daar ook in de bibliotheek hadden liggen. Nu dus ook daar op een voordelige manier van de rookverslavinf af  :Smile: 

Groetjes

----------


## Pietje123

Hallo allemaal hier, ik weet niet zo goed hoe dat allemaal werkt hoor op zo'n forum maar heb mezelf aangemeld omdat ik naar meldingen van dit boekje op zoek was. Zo ben ik dus hier terecht gekomen. Ik ben het namelijk nu aan het lezen en hoop dat ik daardoor mijn verslaving een halt kan toeroepen.
Ik zal jullie hiervan op de hoogte houden. Jullie allemaal veel gezondheid toegewenst.

----------


## dotito

@Pietje,

Met boekje of niet afkicken.....als het tussen je 2 oren goed zit komt het zeker en vast in orde om van je verslaving vanaf te geraken. Wil je alvast heel veel succes toewensen! En welkom bij MediCity

----------


## Pietje123

Ach ja dotito, ik denk maar zo, baat het niet dan zal het zeker ook niet schaden, en daar ben ik bij al die andere middeltjes om te stoppen nog niet zo zeker van. Ben al een aantal keer gestopt, maar ook telkens weer begonnen, daar wil ik nu toch wel eens mee ophouden en voorgoed stoppen met die rommel. Ben op de helft van het boekje en heb er tot nu toe een goed gevoel bij, dat is het belangrijkste denk ik.

----------


## dotito

@Pietje,

Dat is waar je hebt in ieder geval niets te verliezen. Is allemaal niet zo makkelijk hé dat stoppen. Is een verschrikkelijke verslaving  :Confused: Ik ben destijds(3jaar geleden nu)gestopt met het boekje Allen Carr methode niet dat ik er toen in geloofde, maar je doet er alles aan om er vanaf te geraken. En moet zeggen dat het mij wel een beetje heeft geholpen. Alles werd ook zo stapsgewijs uitgelegd. Ik vind uit mijn ervaring dat je vooral wilskracht en doorzettingsvermogen moet hebben, en vooral dat je er mentaal klaar voor bent. Natuurlijk ligt dat voor iedereen anders. Ik ben in ieder geval blij dat ik van die verslaving vanaf ben. Al hoewel het in begin niet makkelijk was, maar nu.....doet het mij helemaal niets meer. Nu gaan we met de centjes die we toen aan sigaretten gaven op reis. Daar hebben we veel meer plezier van. 

In ieder geval heel veel succes met je boekje, en laat af en toe is weten hoe je het stelt  :Wink:

----------


## Pietje123

Mooi dat je daar over begint, Allen Carr had ik dus zelf ook gelezen maar dat vond ik wat overdreven allemaal. Vooral wanneer hij schrijft dat rokers, wanneer hun favoriete merk niet voorhanden is, nog liever een stuk touw oproken dan helemaal niets roken. Ik denk dat dat ook wel te maken heeft met de vertaling. Wanneer iets vanuit het Engels wordt vertaald in het Nederlands zullen er misschien wel kromme zinnen ontstaan die de schrijver anders heeft bedoelt. Ik vind dit boekje veel makkelijker en eenvoudiger omdat er ook niet wordt gepraat over grote en kleine monsters maar gewoon wordt gezegd hoe het zit, zonder opsmuk. Ik ben bijna op het einde van het boekje en geloof het of niet,....ik heb nu echt zin om voorgoed te kappen met die rotzooi!!! We zullen zien.

Bedankt voor jouw steun Dotito!

----------


## Pietje123

Dag lieve mensen, ben nu sinds twee dagen gestopt en moet zeggen dat ik geen behoefte heb. Ik moet alleen nog het allerlaatste hoofdstuk lezen. Maar dat moet volgens de schrijver over twee weken. Ik ga dus nu heel veel water drinken en lekker veel wandelen. Wat ik niet ga doen is bij de pakken neerzitten en constant aan roken denken. Ik ben heel blij dat ik de stap genomen heb en ga dus zeker niet meer opnieuw met roken beginnen. 

Tot de volgende keer maar weer!

----------


## saba

hallo iedereen,
vandaag dag op dag 6 maanden gestopt!!!!
Ik voel mij zeer goed!
Bedankt boekje!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Wat Keigoed van jou Saba!!! Zie je nou, als je het boekje leest, stop je voorgoed! Zonder terugval. Als het in het 'koppie' goed zit, heb je echt geen behoefte meer om nog eens een giftige sigaret op te steken. Je zou wel gek zijn!

----------


## Pietje123

Hallo Lieve mensen, hier weer een bericht van Piet. Heb nu het allerlaatste hoofdstuk gelezen en ben een echte tevreden niet-roker hoor. Ik zie op sommige posts hier op het forum, wel eens dat ze 'nooitmeerroken' (betichten) van te veel reclame voor het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld, maar heus waar, als je het gelezen hebt, net als ik nu, voel je echt de drang om andere mensen ook aan te moedigen het boekje te lezen. Dus ik begrijp dat nu wel. Al moet natuurlijk iedereen lekker zelf uit maken op wat voor manier hij/zij wil stoppen. Zie het alleen als advies dan valt het volgens mij allemaal wel mee. Ik wil bij deze alle mensen een hele fijne Kerst toewensen en een hele prettige jaarwisseling zonder sigaret......! Tot de volgende keer.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo allemaal, nog de beste wensen voor 2012 en veel gezondheid toegewenst. Roken doen we natuurlijk niet meer! Ik hoop echt vanuit de grond van mijn hart dat veel mensen net zo gelukkig als mij worden en echt van die vieze sigaretten af kunnen komen. Ik ben gestopt met het boekje, maar als jij op een andere manier, welke dan ook, een tevreden en gelukkige niet roker kunt worden is dat natuurlijk helemaal top! Ik denk wel dat het helemaal niet verkeerd is dat de overheid de zogenaamde hulpmiddelen niet meer vergoed. Roken zit in je hoofd en niet in je maag! Investeer in wetenschap en zorg dat je het in je hoofd op een rijtje krijgt, dan zul je stoppen, voorgoed! Vandaar dat ik denk dat lezen over de rookverslaving DE remedie is om er vanaf te komen.

Heel veel geluk!!

----------


## Pietje123

Dag beste mensen, hier Pietje weer. Ben reuzeblij met mijn besluit en hoop echt dat ik nooit meer zal roken. Had van de week wat moeite en ben het boekje toen eens op mijn gemak gaan herlezen. Heb hierdoor weer goede moed en laat mijn winst natuurlijk niet meer afpakken door die tabaksfabrikanten. 

Iedereen die dit leest, heel veel succes bij het stoppen met de nutteloze rookverslaving. Het lukt!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Agnes, hoe is het met jou. Rook je nog steeds niet??

----------


## Pietje123

Hallo allemaal, hier weer even een bericht van Piet. Ben nog steeds een dolblije niet roker. Dit wordt voor mij dus de eerste Carnaval zonder een peuk. Zal de kater ook wel een stuk minder zijn ha ha . Jullie ook allemaal veel geluk en succes toegewenst!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo allemaal, Bijna een jaar gestopt dankzij het boek Stoppen doe je zo. Ben ook een paar kilootjes kwijt sinds ik ben gestopt. Ik was juist bang om aan te komen na het stoppen maar zo zie je maar, je komt niet aan van stoppen met roken maar van te veel eten. jullie allemaal heel veel succes met het stoppen! Doe het gewoon, je gaat echt een betere tijd tegemoet!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Ben inmiddels meer dan een jaar gestopt met het boek van Marcel van Mosselveld. Ik ben ontzettend blij dat ik de stap heb gezet naar een rookvrij leven. Beste mensen, ik kan echt zeggen, volg mijn voorbeeld en stop met de giftige sigaretten. Veel succes!

----------


## mmj

Volgens mij is helaas al een jaar niemand bij dit onderwerp actief..jammer heb net alles gelezen, ikzelf rook nu 18 jaar en wil er graag vanaf, zeker nu er laatst longfotos zijn gemaakt en er gelukkig geen bijzonderheden waren. Nog niet eerder heb ik n echte stoppoging gedaan..ja vorige week 2 en half dag uitgehouden..dacht dat ik gek werd..erg triest daarna gelijk een hypnose behandeling ondergaan, leek even te werken maar helaas na twee dagen spookte het roken alweer door mn hoofd, ik maak mezelf helemaal gek, nu heb ik vanmiddag het boek van marcel mosselveld besteld en ook het boek van die amerikaanse auteur. Ze komen morgen, ga dan gelijk aan de lees..

----------


## Raimun

..eventueel nog 'n aanrader als je wil stoppen met roken !! 
..vind je op internet bij : "* iCoach* "....vrijblijvende gids om te stoppen met roken ! 
Succes met je voornemen !

----------


## mmj

Dank je wel Raimun, ik zal gelijk ff opzoeken, kijk uit naar de post vandaag benieuwd of de boeken mijn kromme gedachten mbt rookgedrag kunnen doen helpen omzetten naar het afblijven van de shag..

----------


## mmj

Ik baal wel..gisteren voor 17u besteld bij bol.com waar staat; voor 17u besteld morgen in huis, net mail gehad dat ze morgen pas komen, zit de hele tijd al op de post te wachten..

----------

